# Folic Acid and Pregnacare Vits



## everthingX

Hi Ladies, 

Was wondering if any of you had asked your doctors or midwife if taking Folic Acid and a Pregnacare Vit is okay together. Reason i ask I've just opend a new pot of Folic Acid and just found out BFP so starting to take Pregnacare with Meals, I take the Folic acid when I get up in the Mornings...I just dont want to waste the folic acid's so wondered if there's any rule why you shouldnt take folic acid and vits containing folic acid together. (I know the vits contain Folic Acid daily amounts required) which is why I'm asking really. I took both on my last pregnancy but sadly that ended in MMC so not sure!!

Any info would be apprecited - thanks x


----------



## analyticalema

I was told that you could take up to 1000mg a day of Folic Acid with no real issue (except constipation etc) and that after the 12week point you should stop and start taking Vitamin D....however Doctor also said that both the Pregnacare and The Santogen Mother to Be Vitamins will do the job throughout and that there wasn't any need for anything other that one of those two types for throughout the pregnancy unless there are issues with iron levels or particular deficiencies! I just take the Sanatogen ones at the moment with no extra folic acid unless I throw up within ten minutes of taking it! Hope this helps! Xx


----------



## tabbicles

As I am diabetic I take a higher dose of Folic acid anyway (5mg) till 12 weeks and also pregnacare or sanatagen. I asked this question to my dietician as obviously the other vits have folic acid, and she said you cant overdose on folic acid.


----------



## Jox

i would suggest not taking over the daily dose off 400(?) or ask your MW.

Im sure takin more shouldnt be a problem I also think there is a reccommended daily allowence for a reason.

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I agree with Jox - unless you have been told to take extra, the RDA for pregnant women in pregnacare is more than enough. To suppliment - eat loads of spinach and foods containing folic acid instead, it will help your body digest more of it.


----------



## Beadette

Hey hunny,

Taking 1 folic acid plus 1 prenatal will do you no harm whatsoever!!

I actually take 5 of the 400 tabs a day and a prenatal vit. Folic acid is one of those vitamins which you pee out what you don't need.

Lots of things can stop you absorbing folic acid properly so I want to make sure I get decent amount especially after my loss. 

Tulip is a FA expert! Bet she'll be along later to reassure you darling x x x x x x


----------



## everthingX

Thank you so much for your posts ladies, really kind of you. Thank you Beadette, I was kind of hoping by taking both I would get the amount I need but started to worry can you take too much. Thank you so much xx


----------



## kimini26

My nurse gave me a prescription for prenatals that contain 1.2mg FA. I guess she wasn't happy with my over the counter ones. So thats 1200mcg, 3 times the daily recommended amount. Lol, just remembered I haven't taken them today.


----------



## Tulip

800mcg is absolutely fine to take, it's a little extra buffer for those days bubs is working on his or her neural tube. You will pee out any excess (I'm on 5000mcg and it hasn't done me any harm :wacko: )


----------



## everthingX

thank you so much ladies, put my mind at rest, thank you!! Congrats on your BFP's :) xx


----------

